# Appraisal  anyone?



## Kaneskustoms (Aug 15, 2022)

I've had this bike for a while now.
Belived to be a 51 Hornet. 
CWC Springer front end
S2s with two speed auto
Frame is bare metal  the org kick stand was removed and a steel plate was tig welded in its place
I fitted a drop stand instead.
So it is right and wrong.

Cool af to ride 
always get comments on it.

I'm just wondering what I could get for it 


 $$$???


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 15, 2022)

Throw it up on DOND and see what it’s worth.


----------



## sworley (Aug 15, 2022)

Cool ride and Karmann Ghia! I don’t see why that wouldn’t fetch $500+


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Aug 15, 2022)

sworley said:


> Cool ride and Karmann Ghia! I don’t see why that wouldn’t fetch $500+



The tank alone is selling at 400+
Im wondering if I should part it out


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 15, 2022)

"Schwinn Welding" bike. Interesting??


----------



## sworley (Aug 15, 2022)

Parting out would likely return the best, yes. Customs are cool but subject to the taste of the buyer...


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2022)

I think it would be tough to put a value on that. I would say either part it or throw it up on DOND to see if you get any action. V/r Shawn


----------



## Darthvader (Aug 15, 2022)

Kaneskustoms said:


> The tank alone is selling at 400+
> Im wondering if I should part it out



Seems like you already know what the bike is worth. Are you actually trying to find a buyer witout listing it?


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Aug 15, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> Seems like you already know what the bike is worth. Are you actually trying to find a buyer witout listing it?



I do know what I have into it. Im just trying to see what I can get for it. 
I do have it listed elsewhere 
It would seem that the sum of the parts outweigh the whole bike


----------



## vincev (Aug 15, 2022)

Many incorrect parts and the "welding" kills the price IMHO.I do like the bags on it. It has a tank but not $400 IMO.put it on dond


----------



## Thee (Aug 15, 2022)

It’s horrific $1200, Ill buy the tank


----------



## Darthvader (Aug 17, 2022)

Kaneskustoms said:


> I do know what I have into it. Im just trying to see what I can get for it.
> I do have it listed elsewhere
> It would seem that the sum of the parts outweigh the whole bike



Put it on ebay.


----------



## Thee (Aug 17, 2022)

Cool a*s bike dig the flask on the bags, tanks worth bucks, lots of desirable parts it’s a rat yes, define valid answer? You can’t appraise that bike, no comps, it’s a custom, $1000-$1200 wether someone will pay that ??? Part out the tank 🤣😆 to me I need that green tank


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Aug 17, 2022)

Thee said:


> Cool a*s bike dig the flask on the bags, tanks worth bucks, lots of desirable parts it’s a rat yes, define valid answer? You can’t appraise that bike, no comps, it’s a custom, $1000-$1200 wether someone will pay that ??? Part out the tank 🤣😆 to me I need that green tank



If I part it out, I'll give you first shot at the tank.  fair enough?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 17, 2022)

one thing for certain is you would be miles ahead losing the bars, bags and fork. those bags have more value sold alone than any value they would add to the bike. light and horn as well.


----------



## Kelloggkid (Aug 20, 2022)

I've sold a few customs on Ebay and Etsy.  I would think yours could fetch $1200 with all the goodies on it however if you remove some of them to sell separately, the appeal will probably go down.  I ship my bikes by taking to a local bike shop to pack but that means the buyer will spend another $250 to ship it.  When somebody falls in love with a bike, they'll figure out how to come up with the cash.  lol


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2022)

Finding the person with the same taste as you in a custom is the trick and can take a while. Personally I'd just part it. V/r Shawn


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 20, 2022)

@Kaneskustoms Do you have a picture with someone ( or yourself ) sitting on the bike with hands on the grips ?  To see the riding position as is .   It's a unique custom for sure.  The parts are nice .  Value is subjective .  If it was mine I would go with Deal or no deal......................that way if the offers don't get to what you think is acceptable ......................you can always say "No Deal"   🤓     Customs are a tough category when trying to price.  😬


----------



## Neal405 (Aug 20, 2022)

I would try to sell it local, I wouldn't want to even attempt to box and ship those ape hangers 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## jeffklim (Aug 27, 2022)

CWCMAN said:


> Throw it up on DOND and see what it’s worth.



What is DOND?


----------



## Thee (Aug 27, 2022)

jeffklim said:


> What is DOND?



Deal Or No Deal , it’s an auction thread that people bid against each other for a complete bike or parts, usually more rare, hard find or unique items, only bike stuff though 🙂


----------



## jeffklim (Aug 27, 2022)

Thee said:


> Deal Or No Deal , it’s an auction thread that people bid against each other for a complete bike or parts, usually more rare, hard find or unique items, only bike stuff though 🙂



thank you i will investigate.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 27, 2022)

jeffklim said:


> What is DOND?




Deal
Or no
Deal


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 28, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Deal
> Or no
> Deal



Repeat


----------

